# NADA Report Sides with Car Dealers in Tesla Dispute



## palmer_md (Jul 22, 2011)

Let me get this straight. The car dealers association (made up of car dealers) sided with the car dealers in their struggle to get Tesla to offer franchise dealerships.

And this makes the news, why? NADA is apparently trying to kill themselfs promoting this fight that has absolutely zero public support behind it. They are going to end up with their current franchise rules overturned if they keep fighting.


----------



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

That is exactly what I was thinking. Stupid article with a predictable result.


----------

